# Janssen, Kittel et al. Rollkur (again)



## Mondy (2 August 2012)

From the warm up in London:

http://www.st-georg.de/olympia-2012/detail.php?objectID=13009&class=6#

http://www.st-georg.de/bilder_popup.php?objekt_id=13009&next=2

Disgraceful but not in the least surprising.


----------



## amberleystar (2 August 2012)

Yes, its all over facebook and I've just tweeted links to the pics on twitter.  Sooo depressing to seeing it happen again. Posted on FEI facebook page and their reply was that if the stewards saw any stressed horses they would intervene!  Clearly this is not the case as the photos suggest otherwise!


----------



## perfect11s (2 August 2012)

amberleystar said:



			Yes, its all over facebook and I've just tweeted links to the pics on twitter.  Sooo depressing to seeing it happen again. Posted on FEI facebook page and their reply was that if the stewards saw any stressed horses they would intervene!  Clearly this is not the case as the photos suggest otherwise!
		
Click to expand...

Yes  disgusting  and high time this abuse was stamped out, the  FEI needs to address this 
and if these barbarians  are seen  "riding" like that DQ them!!!  simple...


----------



## hcm88 (2 August 2012)

Agree, its not surprising sadly.  

If I was a dressage judge tomorrow having seen these images no way would I score them highly at all..... but I suppose it doesn't quite work like that!

Hopefully something will be done someday to stop them, I wonder how many other Olympic riders do it too but are yet to be caught on camera..


----------



## pootleperkin (3 August 2012)

Pic of parzival being ridden this way at greenwich too doing the rounds on fb. FEI rules, as i have read on some other sites, seem to say they can be ridden like this for up to 10 min, with breaks....my Q is why would you want to, but perhaps explains why stewards  have not intervened so far?


----------

